# Floyd Mayweather retired after W against Berto



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Too lazy to search for a better footage but it is what it is. No matter what people say about his fighting style, to retire at the age of 38, still being the best boxer on the planet and taking minimum damage really is a great thing.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think this is a planned fake retirement. Mayweather will "get the hunger back " and fight once more for his 50th win. No way he stops at 49.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wondered about the decision myself. Floyd seems like the type of guy to care about going to 50-0 instead of 49-0. A _fake_ retirement seems odd though, why not go for the 50 without all the drama. He did say that this would be his last after he beat Manny though. Maybe he is getting tired.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The combination of 50 being such a nice round number, and it being the new record if Mayweather were to achieve it, it's really a strange decision. Another tell is that he retired after the Hatton fight I believe as well.

But this one feels permanent. The way he talked about it made it seem like this time it's for good.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I wondered about the decision myself. Floyd seems like the type of guy to care about going to 50-0 instead of 49-0. A _fake_ retirement seems odd though, why not go for the 50 without all the drama. He did say that this would be his last after he beat Manny though. Maybe he is getting tired.


The fake retirement will make the comeback that much bigger in terms of hype. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ape City said:


> The fake retirement will make the comeback that much bigger in terms of hype.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Only he if he stayed retired for years now. Noones going to be sold on a Floyd Mayweather return fight if he stays out for a year and imo he won't be returning after 40.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Mayweather was really interested in things like fake retirements to get bigger hype, he'd just keep fighting and make more money anyways. The amount he'd make fighting Thurman or Khan after 2 years off would be much less than he'd have made if he fought them in 2016 and then maybe like Garcia and Bradley in 2017.

Never know though. Hopefully he does stay retired because David Haye had a pointless comeback, had a stupid fight with a bad fighter like Derrick Chisora, and then looked like he ducked another bad fighter in Tyson Fury.


----------



## WorldChampions (Jul 14, 2015)

*Gone on A High Peak*

It is really amazing that Floyd ended on a high note. He retired on a win against berto. AND His career record is 49-0 But the hearts of every Floyd fan got stuck on seeing him in his Golden jubilee fight. it would be more better if he retires after 50 fights.


----------

